
Ask HN: Will you be interested in Beta Testing Hacker News ios client - kadder
I have created a hacker news iOS client.<p>* It uses the Hacker News API.<p>* You can upvote, follow and comment on stories &#x2F; comments<p>* Receive notifications as stories&#x2F;comments you follow update<p>If Yes, Please sign up for the beta by visiting:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;karanjude.github.io&#x2F;hnbuzz&#x2F;
======
a_lifters_life
Android please!

~~~
kadder
Once I fix the iOS client I will try working on the android client ( need to
learning android programming for that ) . This was my first stab at a project
using objective c . For now I will be closing the Beta , but thanks everyone
for signing up , appreciate the feedback . Have fixed a lot of issues , added
new features , will be launching soon on the AppStore - |via
[http://bit.ly/hnbuzz01](http://bit.ly/hnbuzz01) |

------
miguelrochefort
It's ugly.

~~~
kadder
Which part you didn't like ? Have you installed and tried the app ? Any
suggestions as to how I can improve the landing page or the app UI ?

~~~
miguelrochefort
I should have been more precise.

The aesthetics doesn't match the standards introduced by Apple, nor does it
match the quality of apps you're competing with.

There is an obvious lack of consistency, concerning icons, colors, margins,
etc. It seems like it has not been polished in any way.

Here are specific design decisions that I don't agree with in your
application:

\- Why is the title of your pages black while icons are black?

\- Why is the overscroll color gray?

\- Why is there a padding/margin at the left of items that reveal that gray
background?

\- Why alternate the colors of the items?

\- The right side of the title of items is cut.

\- Every time I refresh the items, a dark overlay is added (and never gets
removed)

\- The horizontal swiping interactions between the side menu, the sliding to
reveal comments and the fact that the content of an item itself scrolls, make
these interactions difficult to predict and non-intuitive.

\- Why is the HN logo different when you're in the item details?

\- Why is the comment icon different in the details?

I'm sorry, there are just too many things wrong with this app. I lack the
patience to go through every issue, and I'm now convinced that it's not worth
the trouble.

If you ever want people to use your software, seek the help of a person that
understands design.

~~~
kadder
Appreciate the feedback , I will work on fixing some of these issues . Some of
things were made specific based on user feedback but you have raised some
valid points

~~~
kadder
Have fixed a lot of the issues, will be launching soon in the app store - |via
[http://bit.ly/hnbuzz01|](http://bit.ly/hnbuzz01|)

